# Annoying



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

So, Axle has been for lack of words...annoying lately. I feel like screaming! This is what he does to ME and ME only.

I will sit on he couch, he will come sit on my lap. Aww! No...he will put his face about 3 inches from mine and bark LOUD, and again and again and again. And when I tell him NO and proceed to get him off me he will grab me with his little feet to cling on. He does NOT want to leave me and if I try and not be with him he gets mad!

When I walk to the sink anywhere he will jump on me and nip.  Why?! I tell him NO or I turn around to look at him and he will run away because he knows he is wrong. I know that when a dog jumps on you you should put your back to them, ignore it whatever...NOTHING works. It's almost like he LIKES to be bad and he knows it!

When I am sitting at my cpu he will jump on me, scratch my arms, legs whatever he can. I will look at him and he will run away as if I beat him!  

He will want attention, so I bend over to pick him up and he runs away. 

 Whats going on?! He only does this to me!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sometimes it's really hard to figure them out. It would seem to be a demand for attention, or possibly boredom. Are you taking him out less than he is used to? Dylan does something similar to the last thing you described sometimes, when he'll come and whine or yap, then run away when I try to pick him up. I translate that as meaning that he wants me to go and play with him, not cuddle with me. I think that a lot of behaviour problems are caused by the fact that they are such high energy dogs and most of us don't have the time to really let them use up that energy. Also, because they are small dogs, people choosing them often don't realise how essential hard daily exercise will be to them. I think someone else on here said "a tired dog is a well-behaved dog" and I think that's really true. I find that an extra 10 minutes on the morning run makes Dylan much more settled during the day. If you are confident that Axle is getting enough exercise, then maybe he's just testing his boundaries. If you anticipate that he is going to nip or bark, maybe give a control command before he starts to try to prevent it. Hope he improves x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I walk him the same. I take him on a walk every 4 - 5 hours, I take him to the dog park, I play fetch with him all the time, we will even just run around the house together. lol Maybe he is testing his boundaries? My husband gets mad when he nips at me and Im like AHHH i dont know what to do! lol Nothing has chaged. He recently dropped so I think he has alot of testosterone?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

he is playing games with you. i would stop letting him up on the ouch all together. i would also get a light cat lead an atach it to him that way you can give him a coreection or get him off you withough having the phisicaly touch him. 

if you are moving from room to room i would put him in a sit or down stay, tat way hopfule he will learn not to bite you, or keep a hold of the lead when walking to the sink and correct him if he bites.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you Kendal, I am going to try that.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

They are like children aren't they? Always testing the boundaries and trying to rule the roost. And need to be put in their place regularly


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I totally agree. Like, Axle knows what is wrong and what is right but he will do the wrong and run away cuz he knows. lol Love him to death though!


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

> I tell him NO or I turn around to look at him and he will run away because he knows he is wrong.
> 
> When I am sitting at my cpu he will jump on me, scratch my arms, legs whatever he can. I will look at him and he will run away as if I beat him!


How does he run? Sounds like he's trying very hard (albeit, wrongly) to get you to chase him! Does he run away then look back at you fast? do panting breaths? how does he act when he comes back to you? Dogs are very rational, I just don't think he could really be running away out of fear of a correction yet trying it again and again, there would be no reason to do it! 



> we will even just run around the house together.


I think he wants more running together, and is finding a way to get it.


I'd go with Kendal, put a long leash on him so he figures out it won't work anymore.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

He looks at me when he runs away and puts his butt up in the air, I think he wants to play which is all fine and dandy BUT when I actually need him, like to put his leash on OR it's bed time it can get tireing. We do love to run around the house together and then I fall to the floor and he gives me kisses, BUT he thinks its play time ALL the time.  Can make things stressful


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jesarie said:


> He looks at me when he runs away and puts his butt up in the air, I think he wants to play which is all fine and dandy BUT when I actually need him, like to put his leash on OR it's bed time it can get tireing. We do love to run around the house together and then I fall to the floor and he gives me kisses, BUT he thinks its play time ALL the time.  Can make things stressful


ok you say you run arojnd the house together who chases who when running do you always run after him and do you get him to run after you.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, good. This is easy to deal with then!

First, up his exercise. He doesn't care how much he's getting, it isn't enough for him if he's demanding so much attention. Try to add in more action, running, fetching, ect. Ideally find something he'll do that requires little or no energy from you, while tiring him out. 

It does sound like he should be getting enough, but his actions say differently... how much exercise does he get daily in hours? His parents weren't working dogs (or just very hyper) were they?


Second, so as to stop the behavior in it's tracks you are going to have to leash him. 

First option: Get two leashes, Put on through the others handle, then hook the leash to itself and put it on like a sash. Then get the hanging leash (clip facing down if done right) and clip it to his collar. This is better for cooking or high activity.

Second: Let him drag a long line (10 ft?) and either let him pull it, or clip / tie it to your jean loops if you want to give him more freedom to move.

With him leashed to you, you can walk around freely with him not being able to pull anything. Or at least if he does try the nipping, jumping, your right there and he can't bolt off when you tell him off.


----------

